# Posters not reading Original Posts



## Zapatista (31 Mar 2007)

Does anyone else find that quite often when you post a thread asking for advice,  some posters reply in a manner that implies they have not even fully read the original post?


----------



## Z100 (31 Mar 2007)

I disagree, I think free range chickens are well worth the price.


----------



## Zapatista (31 Mar 2007)

Ha ha


----------



## Joe1234 (31 Mar 2007)

Zapatista said:


> Does anyone else find that quite often when you post a thread asking for advice,  some posters reply in a manner that implies they have not even fully read the original post?



Are they replying to the original post or so someone else's subsequent post.  A number of posts get sidetracked.


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Mar 2007)

Then again, the definition of 'free range' chickens is notoriously vague.


----------



## GeneralZod (31 Mar 2007)

Zapatista said:


> Does anyone else find that quite often when you post a thread asking for advice,  some posters reply in a manner that implies they have not even fully read the original post?



That provides good reason for keeping threads short and locking/forking them when then start to digress.

The policy on some boards/forums (not AAM) of insisting that all posts go into a single thread which drags on for dozens of pages makes it a pain to read all the previous posts.


----------



## Zapatista (31 Mar 2007)

I couldn't agree more with you GeneralZod although sometimes posts get sidetracked quite early on which might lead to them getting locked before the Original Post is even answered.

Joe1234, generally when I have this problem or notice it with other posts people "think" they are replying to the OP but it is obvious from their reply that they have not even properly read it.

Don't want to sound too much like a grump but it is very frustrating


----------



## Dreamerb (31 Mar 2007)

I've noticed the same on occasion - and cases where posters give exactly the same advice or suggestions that have already been given, at intervals which would not suggest in mitigation that the posts could have crossed. If there's no argument, why bother? 

Anyway, I'm not so worried about free-range chickens: I just want the eggs to be allowed roam at will.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Apr 2007)

Zapatista said:


> Does anyone else find that quite often when you post a thread asking for advice,  some posters reply in a manner that implies they have not even fully read the original post?


Some do. Most don't. Not a big problem in my personal opinion.


----------



## Zapatista (1 Apr 2007)

Clubman,

No it's not a big problem but I'm sure you'll agree that when you post in one of the more serious sections of AAM with the aim of getting some knowledgeable advice it can be frustrating when the replies suggest the poster has not read the previous posts. 

Then again maybe I'm just a Grump 

Zapa.


----------



## efm (2 Apr 2007)

Zapatista said:


> Clubman,
> 
> No it's not a big problem but I'm sure you'll agree that when you post in one of the more serious sections of AAM with the aim of getting some knowledgeable advice it can be frustrating when the replies suggest the poster has not read the previous posts.
> 
> ...


 
Yes Yes but where do you stand on the issue of the chickens?

BTW I think the OP should go for a fixed rate mortgage


----------



## Sunny (2 Apr 2007)

efm said:


> Yes Yes but where do you stand on the issue of the chickens?
> 
> BTW I think the OP should go for a fixed rate mortgage


 
I think the mortgage like the chickens should be free range.


----------



## Z100 (2 Apr 2007)

Sunny said:


> I think the mortgage like the chickens should be free range.



I have a battery hen of a mortgage, I'll be squeezed in to this tight spot for life, don't think I'll ever get to spread my wings.  

But back to the original post - Mexico or Brazil? I'd like both, but I think I'd start with Brazil.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Apr 2007)

What's your favourite humming noise? Mine is hmmmmmmmmm-mmmm.


----------



## Z100 (2 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What's your favourite humming noise? Mine is hmmmmmmmmm-mmmm.



I go more for:

MMMmmmmmmMMMMmmmmmMMMMMM.......hmmmmmmMMMMM.


----------



## Purple (2 Apr 2007)

Bushfire said:


> But back to the original post - Mexico or Brazil? I'd like both, but I think I'd start with Brazil.


 Definitely the funniest reply!


----------



## r2d2 (3 Apr 2007)

Bushfire said:


> But back to the original post - Mexico or Brazil? I'd like both, but I think I'd start with Brazil.


 
Brazil ??? You're nuts !! My hen is from Brazil....._Her name is Rio_...............


----------



## Seagull (3 Apr 2007)

r2d2 said:


> Brazil ??? You're nuts !! My hen is from Brazil....._Her name is Rio_...............


You're really showing your age there. 
Feed the hen to the wolf.


----------



## oopsbuddy (3 Apr 2007)

Best laugh for ages guys! Keep it up.


----------



## auto320 (3 Apr 2007)

Lets hear it for the battery hens! HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Sunny (3 Apr 2007)

oopsbuddy said:


> Best laugh for ages guys! Keep it up.


 
I don't see what you can find funny in a discussion about the role that hens can play in helping end world hunger.


----------



## Seagull (3 Apr 2007)

auto320 said:


> Lets hear it for the battery hens! HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


I broke three teeth last time I had one of those. It was a truly shocking experience.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Apr 2007)

As _Tommy Cooper _once said...

_Police caught two boys up to no good yesterday. One was drinking battery acid and the other was eating fireworks. They charged the first and let the second one off.
_


----------



## Vanilla (3 Apr 2007)

But speaking of dentists, how much do they really charge for a standard filliing ( bloody professionals charging whatever they feel like) and is it really worthwhile to go to Eastern Europe? And while there invest in an apartment to sell on at enormous profit? But what about CGt then? Oh God, this is so confusing.


----------



## Sunny (3 Apr 2007)

Vanilla said:


> But speaking of dentists, how much do they really charge for a standard filliing ( bloody professionals charging whatever they feel like) and is it really worthwhile to go to Eastern Europe? And while there invest in an apartment to sell on at enormous profit? But what about CGt then? Oh God, this is so confusing.


 
Very good questions but I think the OP was more interested in free range versus battery hens. Better bring it back to topic or the thread will be locked


----------



## Zapatista (3 Apr 2007)

Aggggghhh - Look what I've started


----------



## polaris (3 Apr 2007)

How do you eat your Cadbury's Creme egg?


----------



## Seagull (3 Apr 2007)

Is it from a battery or free range hen?


----------



## Purple (3 Apr 2007)

Seagull said:


> Is it from a battery or free range hen?


 I didn't know Cadbury is a Brazilian company. But how do they get a glass and a half of chocolate into a battery anyway.
Besides which, what has any of this got to do with reading a toaster??


----------



## r2d2 (3 Apr 2007)

Purple said:


> I didn't know Cadbury is a Brazilian company. But how do they get a glass and a half of chocolate into a battery anyway.
> Besides which, what has any of this got to do with reading a toaster??


 
They're not...They come from Cape Verde which I hear is a fantastic place for property investment on the back of a possible EBS demutualisation, save a prayer for that !


----------



## Luternau (3 Apr 2007)

Actually I hear that bulgaria is the best place to buy free range hens at the moment. You can even buy them off plan and then sit back and watch your egg mature ...;-)


----------



## Johnny1 (3 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> As _Tommy Cooper _once said...
> 
> _Police caught two boys up to no good yesterday. One was drinking battery acid and the other was eating fireworks. They charged the first and let the second one off._


 This is a perfect example of how stupid Tommy Coopers jokes were.


----------



## Luternau (3 Apr 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> This is a perfect example of how stupid Tommy Coopers jokes were.



......Please keep on topic


----------



## Z100 (4 Apr 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> This is a perfect example of how stupid Tommy Coopers jokes were.



  You should be banned - just like that.

Where were we? Ah yes, Coronation Street or Eastenders? I think they should merge, get Tracey Barlow and Phil Mitchell to team up, and Dot to have an affair with Norris. Although I still think I prefer Mexican free range eggs, rather than Brazilian battery jobs, and while I have the utmost respect for Eastern European dentists my worry is: is the property market about to collapse?

Your thoughts please.


----------



## Z100 (4 Apr 2007)

r2d2 said:


> Brazil ??? You're nuts !! My hen is from Brazil....._Her name is Rio_...............



That's one cool hen!

When she shines does she really show you all she can? And, more importantly, does she dance across the Rio Grande?

Does she have a pig of an appetite? Is she hungry like the wolf?

Any way, back to the orginal topic again, anti-social behaviour:

There are some rowdy wild boys livin' round my way, they're fairly notorious at this stage, if you saw them you'd wonder if they were from planet earth. Before they moved in I lived in quite an ordinary world, but they've wrecked everything, I'm now thinking of buying a gun with a view to a kill. They're usually out causing trouble - when they're inside I suspect they're watching girls on film and eating Le Bon Bons, if you know what I mean  Any way, when they're looking shifty I always wonder if there is something I should know. But what can I do? God bless us, I'll have to save a prayer for them tonight.


----------



## efm (4 Apr 2007)

Luternau said:


> ......Please keep on topic


 
That was the best one! - very very good!


----------



## car (4 Apr 2007)

look, if you eat a random batch of 7 eggs, chances are 1 of them will be free range.  Thats 1:7.  After 7 attempts, you've got an evens chance of eating a free range egg.  Everytime you eat 7 eggs without eating a free range egg,  double the amount  of eggs you eat thereby ensuring you get your daily quota of free range into you.   Or out of you as the case would probably be.


----------



## auto320 (4 Apr 2007)

Luternau said:


> Actually I hear that bulgaria is the best place to buy free range hens at the moment. You can even buy them off plan and then sit back and watch your egg mature ...;-)



You can now use your SSIA to buy free range bulgarian hens that are guaranteed to lay for two years, giving a return of 10%. In addition, the hen will increase in size by another 10% a year. You'd be mad not to buy two or more, I saw it in the Sunday Indo overseas poultry pages.


----------



## Sunny (4 Apr 2007)

auto320 said:


> You can now use your SSIA to buy free range bulgarian hens that are guaranteed to lay for two years, giving a return of 10%. In addition, the hen will increase in size by another 10% a year. You'd be mad not to buy two or more, I saw it in the Sunday Indo overseas poultry pages.


 
But with the trouble in Iran I am not sure chickens are best investment at the moment. Correlation between the oil and chicken markets is quiet high so I would be careful. I think the OP's original idea about coffee beans has alot of merit


----------



## auto320 (4 Apr 2007)

Its all down to the investor and whether he has courage and the ability to wake up and smell the coffee. So are you well oiled, or are you chicken?


----------



## Luternau (4 Apr 2007)

Re the OP, ....Its a real chicken and egg situation. Both are involved, but at different stages of the life cycle! 
If you think you are beginning to think you understand it, then you are totally confused...worth a gamble though!


----------



## Seagull (4 Apr 2007)

OK, if we're bringing coffee into this, then the chicken is definitely Colombian.


----------



## Z100 (4 Apr 2007)

Seagull said:


> OK, if we're bringing coffee into this, then the chicken is definitely Colombian.



 Can you not telling by looking at him?! He's a Costa Rican/Kenyan blend. Think the mother was Costa Rican. But it could have been the father. I'll get back to you on that one.

PS

Why did the turkey cross the road?

To prove he wasn't a chicken.


----------



## r2d2 (4 Apr 2007)

Bushfire said:


> That's one cool hen!
> 
> When she shines does she really show you all she can? And, more importantly, does she dance across the Rio Grande?
> 
> ...


 
Bushfire....That's the best post I've read in a Decade !!


----------

